# vet in France (La Fleche)not recommended!



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

stopped at La Fleche aire and thought we would use the vet which is just down from there, to save some time,we wish we hadn't.

was a major argument going on between old lady and drunk guy, because his dog had bitten hers and he was trying to get out of having to pay for the treatment to her dog, police where called as she was to frightened to leave the vets.

then the vet was unwilling to tell us how much to do our dogs passport until after he had done it, we got charged/fleeced for 41 euros.

definitely not recommended

John


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Which Vet was it - there are at least three in La Feche?

Lowest charge in France this year that I've heard of is €25 and highest €44.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Lowest charge in France this year that I've heard of is €25 and highest €44.


Apologies for the dodgy memory Keith, but I'm fairly sure our friends found a vet at La Mailleraye who was charging only €15 for the consultation, plus a couple of Euros if he provided the medication.

I will check next time we see them (if they don't notice this post) and feedback for your database.

Dave 

P.S. Please remind me if I forget - it's an ever present danger! :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zebedee - I've got an address - Cabinet Veterinaire, 58 Rue de la République, 76940 La Mailleraye-sur-Seine - but no other details.

Any help appreciated and up-dated List out shortly.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zebedee - I've got an address - Cabinet Veterinaire, 58 Rue de la République, 76940 La Mailleraye-sur-Seine - but no other details. 

I've been having another Senior moment!

I've found the thread and all the details from a post by gaspode in June and will add to List asap.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Dr Guillaume Fraiman


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr Guillaume Fraiman 72200 La Pichonnière, Clermont-Créans, France - is this the correct address?

Although you feel you were possibly 'ripped off' - did the Vet do a thorough examination of your dog and was the Pet Passport stamped and dated correctly?

Perhaps the Vet was having a 'bad' day and may still be of use to anyone else who uses the Aire at La Fleche.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

that's the one.

the vet examined the dog , although did not check the chip, and would not give a normal listed receipt even when one was requested, just gave a money receipt.

Did not watch us give the worming tablets either.

did offer a 10% discount if we returned though, definitely not


John


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm suprised he didn't check the chip as he has to be sure the chip number and the number in the Pet Passport correspond.

I'll put the Vet on the list - but with a 'warning' to anyone else who may call there that he doesn't seem fully aware of the Pet Passport regulations.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it the one on the corner opposite the aire ?


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am doing a bit of planning for my summer trip and I had pencilled in La Flèche on the way back, partly to go to the vets with the dog.

Having now read this thread I am having second thoughts. I was wondering if any others have had an experience of this vet (Fraiman) in La Flèche or indeed the other vets in the town (Chaligne-Beduneau Serarl).

Any further info would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Mark


----------

